# Peavey Windsor 412 4x12 Speaker Cabinet



## phantom911 (Jul 23, 2008)

Peavey Windsor 412 4x12 Speaker Cabinet and more Guitar Amplifiers at GuitarCenter.com.

Would this be good choice of a cabinet for a first half-stack.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 23, 2008)

phantom911 said:


> Peavey Windsor 412 4x12 Speaker Cabinet and more Guitar Amplifiers at GuitarCenter.com.
> 
> Would this be good choice of a cabinet for a first half-stack.


Probably good for a PV Windsor only, maybe. I recommend an Avatar 2X12" though.
Avatar Speakers


----------



## budda (Jul 23, 2008)

why would a windsor cab only be good for a windsor...?

lots of people use mesa recto cabs w/ just about anything 

that cab should be a decent one, yes. see what's available on the used market too.


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 23, 2008)

Are laney cabs any good? 

Laney 2x12 slant mono cabinet

He doesn't have a model number for it.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 23, 2008)

budda said:


> why would a windsor cab only be good for a windsor...?
> 
> lots of people use mesa recto cabs w/ just about anything
> 
> that cab should be a decent one, yes. see what's available on the used market too.


They are really low end. A 4-12" for less than $300 new? I don't think it would sound good or last very long.


----------



## budda (Jul 24, 2008)

you may be right. its not a USA-made peavey cab, so ya never know.

what buddy could do is get a used XXX/5150 cab for $300 or $350 - USA made, the sheffields sound fine for pretty much all applications, and its affordable.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 24, 2008)

budda said:


> you may be right. its not a USA-made peavey cab, so ya never know.
> 
> what buddy could do is get a used XXX/5150 cab for $300 or $350 - USA made, the sheffields sound fine for pretty much all applications, and its affordable.


I always want to hear speakers...the exact speakers, hella loud to make sure they are not blown, and the cab isn't all rattled out. New speaker cabs for me I guess, or empty ones. The Windsor and it's matching cab sound like shit, I've played one at GC, btw.


----------



## turmoil (Jul 24, 2008)

to be honest, i would rather try to find a Marshall 1960 4x12 cabinet used than that Peavey. Why? Well, i bought a behringer cabinet for around that same price and i hated it more than anything so i went to GC and saw a used Marshall 1960 cab for $375 (after a slight bit of haggling). Point of the story? Spend some extra cash for a worthwhile cab and decent investment down the road.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 25, 2008)

turmoil said:


> to be honest, i would rather try to find a Marshall 1960 4x12 cabinet used than that Peavey. Why? Well, i bought a behringer cabinet for around that same price and i hated it more than anything so i went to GC and saw a used Marshall 1960 cab for $375 (after a slight bit of haggling). Point of the story? Spend some extra cash for a worthwhile cab and decent investment down the road.


I HATE my JCM 900 1960. It is made sooooo crappy. The MDF is flimsy, even the screws and plastic handles are cheapo dogshit. When I got it, the brace inside had come loose from its ?staples? What...the, staples??? So I screwed it in place with real, 5 cent screws. Problem solved. I thought one or more of the stinking Celestion 75s took a dump. No, they are "fine". In short, these cabs are very poorly made. Maybe the old ones are good, but not these, steer way clear of JCM 900 cabs.

I forgot to mention how easily the vinyl lifted, ripped and tore off of this cab. Or how I tried to get this cab out of the back of a truck and the plastic handle cracked and ripped right off in my hand. Even the screw heads they used to secure the back on strip really easily. Cheap screws, STAPLES?????? Come on, fah-get about it!!!


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 25, 2008)

Marshall MG100HDFX/MG412 Half Stack with Digital Effects 

Marshall MG100HDFX/MG412 Half Stack with Digital Effects and more Guitar Amplifiers at GuitarCenter.com.

How about this?


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 25, 2008)

phantom911 said:


> Marshall MG100HDFX/MG412 Half Stack with Digital Effects
> 
> Marshall MG100HDFX/MG412 Half Stack with Digital Effects and more Guitar Amplifiers at GuitarCenter.com.
> 
> How about this?



I honestly would not buy that amp, I would probably go with a used Marshall Valvestate (which is darn cheap and sounds hella good) and a used Peavey 5150/6505 cab or Marshall 1960 cab. The MG cab actually isn't too bad in my opinion, though its a tad bit dark for my tastes, I'm eventually going to outfit the thing with WGS speakers.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 25, 2008)

the MG cab has a nasty harshness that i don´t like. it´s fine for a beginner, but it´s far from refined. the MG head is ok, and would probably be pretty damn nice with a decent cab.

steer away from the MG cab, and save up some more pennies. you could easily get a peavey Valve King cab for a little more, and i´m guessing it´s far better!


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for tha advice guys, i think i'll look around for a good deal on something used.


----------



## Edroz (Jul 25, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> I HATE my JCM 900 1960. It is made sooooo crappy. I thought one or more of the stinking Celestion 75s took a dump. No, they are "fine". In short, these cabs are very poorly made. Maybe the old ones are good, but not these, steer way clear of JCM 900 cabs.



i'm sorry to hear that about the JCM 900 1960s... i bought one brand new around '97 or '98 and it served me extremely well for both recording and VERY heavy live use up until i sold it to my bandmate about a year ago, and it's still going strong!


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 25, 2008)

Edroz said:


> i'm sorry to hear that about the JCM 900 1960s... i bought one brand new around '97 or '98 and it served me extremely well for both recording and VERY heavy live use up until i sold it to my bandmate about a year ago, and it's still going strong!


Now that I fixed its little wagon, it's fine. Just the cutting of corners on the general construction is very disheartening. Stapling a structural beam together? I'll never get over that. Plastic handles, shitty screws, vinyl that strips off, thin MDF and casters that rip off? Come on, really? Marshall should have put maybe $0.75 more in better materials and I'd be saying , those where some pretty good cabs back then.


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 26, 2008)

What about the Peavey Valve King Cabinet?

Peavey Valve King 412 Angled Guitar Cab from zZounds.com!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 26, 2008)

I say just get an Avatar and call it a day.


----------



## Crucified (Jul 26, 2008)

vader, not much more than used good cabs and they rule. save up. get something you wont have to replace.


----------



## budda (Jul 27, 2008)

kev, $350 vs $700+shipping... and duties/customs.. i'unno bro. not saying its not a good cab, just saying that you can get a USA made quality cab for under $400.

marshall MG cab: bass city, good luck being heard!
Marshall MG: oversized practise amp with decent tone (especially recorded ) and a few dandy features. doesnt sound bad, but wattage does not guarantee tone!

what's the budget?


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 27, 2008)

Right now my budget is around $800 for both a head and a cabinet.


----------



## Carrion (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you need a half stack?


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 27, 2008)

I need something that will be louder than drums and not sound like total shit.


----------



## budda (Jul 27, 2008)

Carrion said:


> Do you need a half stack?



this man is on the money.

$5 says you dont need a halfstack. $800 gets you a decent head (note i said decent ) and that wouldnt leave you any for a cab..

get a killer combo, 112 or 212, 2 or 3 channels, footswitchable.. and lay places to waste.

you get mic'd up at gigs. put the amp on a chair at band practise - you'll cut through way better that way.

$800 can buy you a mesa F-30 or DC-5, or a peavey 5150 combo, etc


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 27, 2008)

So a half stack would be over kill? How loud can a good 212 combo get?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 27, 2008)

phantom911 said:


> So a half stack would be over kill?



No. If you want a half stack get a half stack. It'll save you time and frustration in the future when you still want one. I've played nothing but half stacks for over 10 years now and I have never felt the need for a combo. Do you NEED a half stack to be heard? No, lots of combos will do the trick. Will the combo "feel" as good when you're chugging out palm mutes? FUCK NO! 

If a half stack is what you want then get it. You can get by with less but I think you'll be happier in the long run with a big-rig


----------



## budda (Jul 27, 2008)

only with his budget, his "big rig" wouldnt sound as good as a combo, y'see.

how loud can a 212 get?

well a 5W amp pushing a 412 cabinet can jam w/ a 72W head pushing another 412 cabinet and still be heard.

you could get a mesa nomad and probably drown out the drummer. 30W will keeup with a drummer. its not about wattage, its about how the amp actually sounds - they make 120W practise amps, like the line 6 spider series and marshall MG series.


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Joe, I am re-inspired to find a decent half stack.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 27, 2008)

How about a quarter stack? If you're trying to keep it under $800, you might be able to get something like a used 5150 and an Avatar 2x12.


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 27, 2008)

If i wanted to, sometime in the future could i hook up another 212 to it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you could.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jul 28, 2008)

phantom911 said:


> If i wanted to, sometime in the future could i hook up another 212 to it.



Absolutely. I did the same thing for a while until i decided I wanted a 412. Didn't need it, per se, but I'm a gear whore 

If you find a decent head, let me know. I have a Mesa vert 212 (looks like a 412 slant, but not as wide) that i'm trying to get rid of. LOUD and sounds great. I'm priced to move it, so PM if you're interested.

/sales rant


----------

